# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  *غباوه القون في الطول والعلا مورده*

## لؤي شرفي

*قون المورده
افتكر اسمو هاني الما.ماهر 
ده شنو يامورداب
زول  مفروض تسجنوهو
تمشوا تسجلوهو
طلاق زولكم ده ياقابض يابتعابط
ضلع تالت قال
تلتونا ساي وناقصين زميل
كوره دي ولا كابوس
الواحد تقول بعزبوهو
ناس روش في المدرجات يتزحزحوا في كراسينا 
يضايقوك تقول قاعديين في حجرك
لاعبي المورده زي الساكين كيس
اجنحه علي مساكين مامعروف قابضين لي وين
دقيقه المدرب سيد بيصرح ع الهوا
شكلو بيهدي الخساره لي زول
للامانه تعابير وشو بتقول كده
لانو صوره بس وصوت القناة كالعاده بح
تخيل بعد ده كلو جايبن مين للتحليل
اتنين حانوتيه الطاهر والنقر
ده عمل منو السئ ده؟
انتو جنس الكور دي بتشوفوها كيف
طلاق مباراة الا تحضرها بي ليمون!
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*انتهت المباراه قبل فتره ومازال النقر الفاتح خيالات قافل ومازال الطاهر فاسد
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يبيعو يشترو ما علينا
المهم نغلبم كلهم بما فيهم زعيمهم الهليل ( دي ثقافتم انو ما بقدر يغلبو ) 
طبعا المريخ زعيم الكل 
بي كدة 
ان شاء الله بنقدر نشيل الكاس ولا كيف الهليل
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الموردة اصبحت مثل الاقاشي المتعفن
وبرضو غباوة القوون في الجوع والعرا
موردة
...
*

----------


## Deimos

*أنا غايتو قنعت من خيراً فيهم بدري ... واليوم بالصدفة عرفت بإنهم لاعبين مع الهليل ...

*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يبيعو يشترو ما علينا
المهم نغلبم كلهم بما فيهم زعيمهم الهليل ( دي ثقافتم انو ما بقدر يغلبو ) 
طبعا المريخ زعيم الكل 
بي كدة 
ان شاء الله بنقدر نشيل الكاس ولا كيف الهليل



ايوه ياعيساوي نضرب بالدور بدون فرز.بس لو لعبوها بعيد عننا لانو كده ميته وخراب ديار‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*تواضعت بالأمس وخسرت كألعادة من فريق به علل الدنيا كلها 
معقولة يا مورداب جلافيط  زي ديل ما قادرين عليهم
 والى متى هذا الهوان والاستهوان 
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*هو يا جماعة خلونا نكون ناس نصيحة الموردة لو ما اتهزمت من الهليل ما تكون الموردة اليعرفوها الناس دائما لا ينستروا امام فريق مهلهل و بعد ده كلو يجيك الكوتش سيد محمد صالح ينظر في طريقة و خطط مدرب الزعيييم عالم ما بتعرف الخجل و الزعيييم لا يمكن الوصول اليه حاليا 
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الموردة اصبحت مثل الاقاشي المتعفن
وبرضو غباوة القوون في الجوع والعرا
موردة
...



قلت لي اقاشي يامرهف خالنها لي الشوط التاني تسبك عفنت‎
:1 (16):
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

أنا غايتو قنعت من خيراً فيهم بدري ... واليوم بالصدفة عرفت بإنهم لاعبين مع الهليل ...




نقاطم دي زي نقاط الدرب يدوها ليهم بحنيه.وتعال شوف العكلته في كورتنا تقول آخر ثلاث نقاط دم‎
‎:1 (39):
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

تواضعت بالأمس وخسرت كألعادة من فريق به علل الدنيا كلها 
معقولة يا مورداب جلافيط  زي ديل ما قادرين عليهم
 والى متى هذا الهوان والاستهوان 



من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه.مابحارس ميت تحرس الاقوان‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوطن الغالي
					

هو يا جماعة خلونا نكون ناس نصيحة الموردة لو ما اتهزمت من الهليل ما تكون الموردة اليعرفوها الناس دائما لا ينستروا امام فريق مهلهل و بعد ده كلو يجيك الكوتش سيد محمد صالح ينظر في طريقة و خطط مدرب الزعيييم عالم ما بتعرف الخجل و الزعيييم لا يمكن الوصول اليه حاليا 



اثنين مابطيق تصريحاتهم.سيد صالح ومحمد الطيب‎
                        	*

----------

